# Reminder - Check Spare Inflation



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Had a flat this week. Tire change tools worked great and got me going soon on the slim spare. However, it only had 35 psi in it vice 60 psi. Made it home put obviously hadn't check its inflation in a while. The full-size tire fit ok in the trunk if I put it down in the spare tire well and through the trunk bottom board in last tilted up.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. 

:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up...I also carry a couple of cans of fix-o-flat, just in case I am in a area that is not safe for tire changing; no shoulder, crappy area, ect. ect...


----------

